# Raffle prizes for Burghley



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The TTOC in conjunction with the NSPCC is running a raffle at Burghley at the annual meet on Sunday July 13th.

We have already had some very generous gifts donated my forum members and companies alike.

Every person/company that donates a prize will be mentioned in the program and also in the next edition of the magazine.

If you would like to donate something for the raffle in aid of the NSPCC, please email [email protected] or IM me.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

NuTTs.

put me down for a bottle of Glenfiddich....

Donate, not to drink


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Cheers Jason,

Not sure it will get anywhere near the raffle though  ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Nutts,

Already mailed Lou, but I'd like to donate something too.

As my sideline is digital memory (for cameras etc) I was thinking either a USB Pen Drive (superb little thing, great for swapping data between machines or carrying important docs, MP3s or whatever with you - attaches to keyring and just plugs and plays in Windows!) - either that or the winner's choice of either Secure Digital, MMC, Compact Flash or Smartmedia.

USB Pen Drive easier to administer as a prize, as "1 type fits all" whereas the winner would have to specifiy a choice for the card (and unfortunately I can't provide 1 of each, cos its a sideline of mine not a huge company venture!)

Also happy to bring a few cards / Pen Drives along to sell on the day with TTOC discount and a profit donation to the TTOC too, but think its too specific a "product" to consider a "stall" 

??


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Hmmn - if only I'd seen this before, I might have been able to get some **** and booze from work...

(we're clearing out the Allied Domecq cupboard this week.)


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Kell

Grab them anyway for the next event (didn't think Allied Domecq did **** though)
Rob


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Nah - we do British American Tobacco too. ;D


----------

